# Is China's construction boom excessive and unnecessary?



## The 'Sauga (Aug 3, 2004)

As demonstrated in the British documentary, Paul Merton in China.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSodGbarlCc&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jx0usGmODqM&NR=1


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I didn't watch this yet but with China's population of 1.4 billion people I think they could use all the skyscrapers they can afford to build.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

No more so than Dubai?


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

^
These videos were not about skyscrapers but about French Chateaus or medieval english villages which have no inhabitants because they are only used as an investment.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

^^ I didn't watch it, sorry :lol: 

I retract my statement.

I've actually read about these, and seen the advertisements for them. I think they will be filled eventually, but is probably not something smart to do...


----------



## zachus22 (Dec 4, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> I didn't watch this yet but with China's population of 1.4 billion people I think they could use all the skyscrapers they can afford to build.


I agree. They can't afford to build out (suburban developments) so I don't see anything wrong with this skyscraper boom in the homeland. Besides, residential towers are the most sustainable developments as far as residential things are concerned.


----------



## chao (Sep 7, 2005)

in the end,the market will decide


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I had already seen these advertised, but this is the first time I've seen what these kind of developments look like on the inside, and I'm not overly surprised to see that they are a bit tacky.

If there's a demand for it though, they will be built, although I do see it as overly ostentatious and wasteful to think of a house as being 'second, third hand' etc.... Shouldn't China as the world's most rapidly developing country try and find new housing solutions for the modern world instead of just emulating what had already been done?

And the ramifications of China pumping out the same, and soon greater, C02 emissions than the US, I think goes beyond just damaging the Japanese fishing industry. I fear that the markets just favor the prevalent fad in housing, and won't help in decreasing energy use.


----------



## UrbanCyclop (Jun 13, 2007)

Those two clips remind me of the ridiculous projects in Dubai.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Dubai probably doesn't need it's exagerated boom, but China does has millions of chinese move to it's cities every year.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

the skyscrapers are not excessive, but this type of ugly faux european architecture is definitely excessive.


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

UrbanCyclop said:


> Those two clips remind me of the ridiculous projects in Dubai.


indeed, very similar!! Those places are theme parks.


----------



## financial way (Jul 29, 2005)

ban this jap troll.

he makes shit everywhere...


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah, the old argument of whether capitalism is wasteful or efficient, but in any case, all the countries have undergone urbanisation during industrial revolution, therefore, as a chinese offcial nicely putted it " to ask whether china should urbanise is like asking a man if he needs to eat." and hense if china should construct more.
Oh, and take a look at which country's people live in suburban house and which country's people live in dense apartment then we shall see JUST WHO is building excessively.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think that Ther are superabundant.
> 
> China overtook U.S.A. with a CO2 discharge. But the problem is not only it. The GDP of the
> Chinese ppp standard (I do not believe PPP.) is already
> ...


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm just saying that China has the opportunity find new housing solutions instead of making the same old mistakes as others countries have done.

So, like building some of the worlds first commercial maglev lines to find new transport solutions, China should invest in more sensible planning instead of erecting imitation English villages.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

My post of this thread and "Ghost cities of the year 2100" are deleted.
I cannot understand why my 2 POST was deleted. 
I put Chinese yellow sand and a Japanese image (by NASA) affected by a pollutant. Because the reason is because it is concerned with not only the China but also earth whole and survival of the human. 
A topic of a high-rise building is important, and I like it, too. 
Similarly an environmental problem is the times that are more serious matters. 

I did not mean to slander China.

In addition, with " Ghost cities of the year 2100 
", I explain Japanese compact city planning. 

I try to ask a manager why I deleted it by an email. 
And I try to ask it to restore my post. 
I believe that I have him understand it.


----------



## Knuddel Knutsch (May 4, 2007)

I wonder if we will see a lot of 600m+ residential skyscrapers, as soon as they become common.

Burj Dubai, Al burj and Chicago Spire are just the prototypes.

Using the sky as residential space is the best way to go for china.


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

Some pople think that infrasturcture should only be built as needed, so that money is spent more productively.

I.E. transport projects that will take like 140 years to pay for themselves might not be neccecary.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

If those investors are making money out of it eventually (which means some people like it and will use it), I don't see why not. It is too early to say ATM.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

*I want to talk with everyone about environment 
with a building in this thread.
These two themes think that a connection is deep.*

The building will be superabundant. 
The farm village which disappeared of the person turns into desert. 
China should push forward development more slowly. 
Because the human has influence.　

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Brown pollutant flows through Japan in large quantities.
(This is not yellow sand.) Of course the damage that yellow sand 
gives Japan is serious. 
*AQUA,　NASA.*









Chinese on the coast huge Chinese jellyfish occurs in large quantities every year. 
It drifts to Japan and gives the serious fishery damage. 
The Chinese jellyfish (length 5m) flowing through to Japan is 0.3 billions.



















The yellow sand which attacks the Japanese Islands. 


















In Hokkaido, Japan 









Tottori prefecture, Japan









The car which parks in Tokyo.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Not all of that is from china. Remember that Japan's the world's 2nd economic engine.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

There's no such thing as an excessive and unnecessary construction boom.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Bond James Bond said:


> There's no such thing as an excessive and unnecessary construction boom.


No, U.S.A. is a real estate bubble now.hno: 



> lmcm1990 Not all of that is from china. Remember that Japan's the world's 2nd economic engine.


Of course I will throw in Japan and the European and American　topic of environmental problem.  

In the GDP of the PPP standard, China is Japanese 2.5 times. 
It is imminent that the sale number of the car exceeds 10 million. 
Japan is 5 million of them. 
In addition, energy-saving technology goes ahead through Japan.

China is different in physical size. It should not seem to become a dinosaur. China is related to not only China but also the earth whole.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

oh man, cut the crap, you are going SO off topic.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> No, U.S.A. is a real estate bubble now.hno:


Well, I meant of skyscrapers, of course.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The Empire State Building went up during the Great Depression. Economically it didn't make sense, but it went up anyway. If we can foretell the future so easily, then we'll all be billionaires by now. If the market believes it can make a good return by constructing now, then that's their decision. There are a lot of private investors and foreign companies cashing in on the boom right now. From their point of view, all the construction and money going into these projects are necessary and valid.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Extreme financial Capitalism of Judea and Anglo-Saxon-style may not continue eternally. 
People of Wall Street notice Friedman economics being an error. They never do it for words, but it is ... 
Movement of taxation reinforcement to hedge fund has already gone out of American Republican Party and Democratic parties.


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Then read this 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489465


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Extreme financial Capitalism of Judea and Anglo-Saxon-style may not continue eternally.
> People of Wall Street notice Friedman economics being an error. They never do it for words, but it is ...
> Movement of taxation reinforcement to hedge fund has already gone out of American Republican Party and Democratic parties.


*i dont understand what your trying to say... and maybe for once you can point out some problems you have over in Japan? maybe a shrinking workforce?:cheers:*


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

> I dont understand what your trying to say... and maybe for once you can point out some problems you have over in Japan? maybe a shrinking workforce?


Is the construction of the skyscraper connected with the decrease of the working population? 

Development and environmental safeguard. 
There should be the method that both balance. 

Japan experiences five times of population declines in the history of 2,000. I do not think that the population decline is bad. 
On the contrary, after the population decline period, splendid culture and civilization was born.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

At a beach of Shangdong in China, the corpses such as a crab and a short-necked clam and a starfishwere launched in large quantities. 

This comes to Japan again. 
A sigh comes out. 

The Chinese government should lay emphasis on environmental protection than the construction of the skyscraper.

IMAGE
http://www.recordchina.co.jp/group/g8839.html


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *i dont understand what your trying to say... and maybe for once you can point out some problems you have over in Japan? maybe a shrinking workforce?:cheers:*


Second to that.


----------



## Ohno (Jul 1, 2006)

China's construction has experienced different stages in certain time period. In the earlier 1900, China's constructions focused on the buildings, hotels, and other big projects for the public, but since 2000, real estate development for residential purpose is domaining as welfare housing policy was ceased and commercial housing prevailed over the market.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2006)

This thread deserves attention, it has some valid points. Everyone should do his part to protect environment, after all, no one is immune to environment pollution, some of harms are irreversible. 
Also, as a conscience japanese as you are, do you know that there are still large piles of chemical weapons remained from WWII that threatens chinese throughout north-eastern part of china? hno:


----------



## leno666 (Sep 4, 2006)

Well... i see that the topic of this thread is way tooooo off from title, 
WTH does it have to do with jellyfishes and brabs have to do with a construction boom?
and in any case.. wouldnt Korea be the one most affected by all that stuff??? if it is korea.. then why nobody thought about korea?


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Tree planting with the paint in China. 
Do not you make a mistake in a method of the development? 
I feel fear in Chinese urbanization advancing.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Such a domestic animal is imported into Japan.:dunno: 
It is agreeable to build the skyscraper. 
But cannot there be the thing doing it earlier?

2 July

















26 June


----------



## cyborg81 (Nov 15, 2004)

'[email protected]' i see that you are trying to get a valid point across in saying that 'yes' china's construction boom is excessive in that it is polluting and destroying the environment by paving the way for strata development without any thought for it's impact on the environment.however,we also have to remember that china is experiencing the largest ever human urban migration.there is a real need for this development as more and more people become urban dwellers and the economic boom continues.But dont talk about this topic in pretext and relation to only japan cos china is doing huge damage to itself if it does not start following best practices in environmental protection.that is why the chinese government has started closing scores of factories and other source agents that are being identified as risk to the environment.So 'yes' the chinese government has woken up and is taking measures to ensure enviro protection.But i think it is still early times to say how effective these measures are or how serious the government is.Let's hope that the corporate citizens in china become more responsible and indulge is self action rather than wait for the government to act!


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

cyborg81 said:


> But i think it is still early times to say how effective these measures are or how serious the government is. Let's hope that the corporate citizens in china become more responsible and indulge is self action rather than wait for the government to act!


It is sentenced to death penalty without passing through a trial if a citizen raises a voice of the protest. 
About China, I think that I cannot but expect it of the government.


----------

